# Cooking frozen mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There was a thread on here a good while back about freezing mullet. I remember several folks encouraged freezing mullet. Have heard all my life mullet was not fit to eat unless it was fresh, and went through life believing that.

Of course any fish taste better if cooked fresh and not from frozen stock. However back in March and June of this year I decided to freeze a small bag with water and see what it tasted like months later. 

Gave a friend the June batch this week and he said it was excellent fried. So I fried the March mullet today. It was certainly edible and not half bad. Not nearly as unpalatable as I had expected. It was not as moist as I usually cook, but this could have been because I may have cooked it a little longer.

Anyway, tasted fine to me. Just wondering if any others have frozen mullet and how did it turn out when cooked

Mine was frozen in water and without skin.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I was raised the same way as you.

I do believe if you can keep the filets COLD and vacuum sealed, then they should fry up well.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some fish freeze well for a year or so if frozen properly ,but with mullet I notice a decline in flavor after 2-3 months.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> Some fish freeze well for a year or so if frozen properly ,but with mullet I notice a decline in flavor after 2-3 months.



I think that was the case on the mullet I froze last March. Edible, but it wasn't up to par with much fresher. I will keep this in mind for future freezing.
Thanks


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I use to freeze mullet in the summer for fish fries during hunting season. Was frying some one day a few years ago at a place we had permission to hunt. Ted Mathis who was at that time mayor of Crestview drove up. He grabbed a filet and began eating it. He said you must have went mullet fishing this week because these sure taste fresh. I said yes Ted I did knowing the fish had been frozen for months.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

billyb said:


> I use to freeze mullet in the summer for fish fries during hunting season. Was frying some one day a few years ago at a place we had permission to hunt. Ted Mathis who was at that time mayor of Crestview drove up. He grabbed a filet and began eating it. He said you must have went mullet fishing this week because these sure taste fresh. I said yes Ted I did knowing the fish had been frozen for months.






What Was I supposed to say???


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I use to freeze mullet in the summer for fish fries during hunting season. Was frying some one day a few years ago at a place we had permission to hunt. Ted Mathis who was at that time mayor of Crestview drove up. He grabbed a filet and began eating it. He said you must have went mullet fishing this week because these sure taste fresh. I said yes Ted I did knowing the fish had been frozen for months.



That's interesting. I will start freezing some more often for cooking later, but won't keep them too long. 

Have always thought some restaurants probably use frozen mullet from time to time. I do know on occasion I have ordered fried mullet and a couple of times the taste was so strong I could hardly eat it. I'm thinking they were frozen for a very long time before cooking.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Those were probably caught in late August or early September of that year. Me and a friend would camp at Milton the week before school started and catch hundreds. Back then the first day of schpool was later in the year than it is now. I would try to eat them within 3 months. They do develop a different taste after being froze too long.


----------

